# mites? On tinc? Questions



## TapDart91 (Jul 7, 2014)

I noticed some tiny white lil critters crawling on my tinc they are extremely small quarantine is a sure thing, more or less changing tanks what els should i do to treat are they in absolute danger? Is this okay


----------



## TapDart91 (Jul 7, 2014)




----------



## TapDart91 (Jul 7, 2014)




----------



## TapDart91 (Jul 7, 2014)

They are extremely tiny and hard to really see even with decent resolution


----------



## TapDart91 (Jul 7, 2014)

Any help, or ideas would be much appreciated, thank you.


----------



## cmk (Aug 29, 2014)

I dont have any ideas but the same problem. My cobalts have small dark bugs on them. Smaller then springs but move and look very similar. After searching the forum there was a thread that was started about the exact same thing not that long ago in this section, look for it. From what im understanding its not too big a deal... or it kills them... It all depends on who answers the question  im hoping its nothing for the both of us. 
Also on the last post about mites they said they can come from the coconut husk substrate. And if the tank is still trying to establish itself there may be boom/bust cycles of mites too.
Im interested in what other experienced keepers have to say too please!


----------



## TapDart91 (Jul 7, 2014)

That helps and also makes sense, i actually mixed coco husk with tank soil, this could have been going on longer than I have known so, as you said im hoping its nothing aswell. All my frogs in that tank are feeding and behaviors are normal. Thanks for the feedback


----------



## cmk (Aug 29, 2014)

Its funny how something so small can cause so much stress.


----------



## TapDart91 (Jul 7, 2014)

^^ indeed this is true.


----------



## Lizzz (Apr 27, 2015)

TapDart91 said:


> That helps and also makes sense, i actually mixed coco husk with tank soil, this could have been going on longer than I have known so, as you said im hoping its nothing aswell. All my frogs in that tank are feeding and behaviors are normal. Thanks for the feedback


I really don't know anything about dart frog mites. This just reminded me of when I was first starting out with my tarantulas and I got some kind of dirt from a gardening store (I don't even remember what kind or why I got it instead of using what I normally would which is a peat, vermiculite, coconut fiber mix.)
Anyway a couple days later I noticed on the glass a white spec, and then I noticed it was moving. To see if there were more I turned the light off for about 40 minutes and went in with a flash light to check the enclosures. There were actually WAY more than I thought!
I thought it was a parasitic mite, so I went through the trouble of sterilizing everything and moving my spiders to new enclosures in a different room and cleaning the old room with bleach solution 3 days in a row. And then waiting and checking and waiting and checking and cleaning until I was sure they were gone (which was about 3 weeks later).
It wasn't until after I'd gone through all that trouble and worry that I came across the right information and found out that they were actually a mite that is harmless to my spiders and is found in a lot of planting soils. They are actually beneficial to gardens.. Haha. And sure enough the bag that had the rest of the soil in it was crawling with them.
Anyway, I though I'd share that story in case maybe something similar has now happened to you.
Again though, I know nothing about dart frog mites, so I'm not sure.


----------

